

Were we contacted by aliens in 1977? - matt_h
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zqdbgk7

======
nsxwolf
Maybe the "Wow!" Signal was an "end of file" marker, signaling the completion
of a decades long knowledge dump from an alien civilization. Unfortunately, we
started listening too late.

------
pavel_lishin
Betteridge's law of headlines.

------
junto
Just as an aside, the mobile site is extremely well done.

------
steverb
So probably not.

